
Ask HN: Allowed to publish data of paywalled research articles? - davnn
What parts of paywalled articles can you write about or publish somewhere? E.g. a typical study type article, are you allowed to publish things like number of participants or p-values?
======
brudgers
0\. I am not a lawyer.

1\. It is a legal question.

2\. It depends on where you are located.

3\. It depends on where the data was located (for example, terms of service).

Free advice on the internet is not fungible with talking to a lawyer when
accurate advice that takes relevant details into account matters.

